# Donâ€™t buy a SE P800...



## pgm (May 7, 2002)

... you might want one of these
http://www.sonyericsson.com/3gsmworldcongress/
Late 2003 apparently


----------



## giles (May 6, 2002)

Late 2003???????????????????????

1st - I have a P800 and it is amazing.

2nd - errrmm I already have a P800

3rd - Yes people could wait for 10 months till the next amazing SE phone...but then you might as well wait another 10 months after that because there will probably be another phone coming........

Technology moves quickly, keep buying it or stay behind is my motto.


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

Looks nice. Boy Sony marketing is good. Will 3g actually happen is the question?


----------



## bash-the-monkey (Jun 5, 2002)

P800 - without contract, sim-free - Â£300.

yes that's right - just slap your sim card into it and it works without any problems.

Bash - still reeling from the price differnce between UK and UAE - are we getting shafted or what?

www.bashthemonkey.com


----------



## Fin (May 7, 2002)

Look at the company www.three.co.uk as they have already started advertising on the TV and also have phones that are doing this in a test environment.

Cheers


----------



## dazzler (Feb 12, 2003)

Just a bit of advise, with the three network, if you are shown a 3g phone working in a shop they will have distribution aerials within the shop, therefore giving a better signal. Ask to demo it outside the shop that will show you the real quality. At the moment they do not work outside the UK so no sending video of you on the beach to back home


----------



## pgm (May 7, 2002)

> Late 2003???????????????????????
> 
> 1st - I have a P800 and it is amazing.
> 
> ...


Yes, yes I know Giles you have a P800! It was a handy tip to those who might be interested!
:


----------



## giles (May 6, 2002)

;D

Cheers m8

Sorry a bit pisssshhhed last night - hence the post.


----------

